# Giant FCR Alliance



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

I am looking to replace my old Trek FX with a Giant FCR Alliance. Does anyone know how much a bike store is going to charge me to place a special order for the bike I would like? Thanks.


----------



## dadzilla (Aug 12, 2009)

*FCR Alliance*

I don't know how much a special order would be, but I just bought one from Hudson Trail Outfitters, sale $1239. If you don't live near one, then you might be able to get them to ship one.


----------

